# Camposol



## Sammasc (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi we are looking st relocating to Spain and camposol seems ideal are there any pitfalls we should be aware of ? Also we will be looking to get work is this possible? Any advice that anyone has would be appreciated 
Thank you 
Sam


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sammasc said:


> Hi we are looking st relocating to Spain and camposol seems ideal are there any pitfalls we should be aware of ? Also we will be looking to get work is this possible? Any advice that anyone has would be appreciated
> Thank you
> Sam


Scroll down to the end of this page and you'll find past threads about Camposol, the good the bad and the ugly. levanta ampollas as they say in Spanish
https://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=levantar+ampollas


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Work? What can you do? What skills and trades do you have and do you speak Spanish? Unless you have a rather specific trade which requires English then the answer is probably : no. In the last month I have met so many middle aged Spanish people many with university education struggling to find work. You cannot believe how bad this situation is in Spain now. Britain has never had to endure the levels of unemployment that Spain is going through. It is no good saying you are willing to do anything. There is no anything . I have a student who is a graduate who works as a dinner lady and is no longer able to study during the summer as the schools are closed. So check out jobs before coming if you are going to need one. Good luck


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Sammasc said:


> Hi we are looking st relocating to Spain and camposol seems ideal are there any pitfalls we should be aware of ? Also we will be looking to get work is this possible? Any advice that anyone has would be appreciated
> Thank you
> Sam


Finding work is your first major pitfall. What is it you do, do you speak Spanish? 

Unemployment is very high in Spain and turning your hand to anything won’t cut it to reach the level of income required to live on.

Residency requirements are another, you’ll need proof of income and private medical cover.

Can I ask why the Camposol area is ideal?


----------

